# Documenting Blizzard Feb-2013 in photos



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

OK, so I'll start a photo thread and we can all add before and after pictures of hte storm.

This is where I am 

In here is my house before the storm, taken around 7:30am Friday.  I'll try to add some halfway shots this afternoon and aftermath shots tomorrow.

This is where I am




And these are some house views @ 7:30am.  No snow yet, about 28F and calm.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

So now they are saying this might be the biggest since the Blizzard of 2005. I found an old picture from that storm, I lived in Waltham (10mi from Boston) back then.


----------



## burnt03 (Feb 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> This is where I am


 
"thunder snow"???? Yikes, never heard of that before


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Here it comes, planing on hitting the hot tub later.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Still just light snow as of noon.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 8, 2013)

snow totals just downgraded 10 inches lower in my area than they were last night.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Im still in the 24+ zone.  We are in a state of emergency now, they want cars off the roads by 4pm statewide.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of my stacks.
They are under pine trees, so the snow doesn't accumulate too well at onset, but we shall see.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Building intensity now, right on schedule.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say we are not going to get nearly as much as projected. I was in a 16-26" range earlier, and I don't even think we have 1" yet. I know that there are many hours left ot this storm, but just have a funny feeling its not going to pan our with the 2 feet of snow for us as projected. On another note, my pot roast in the crock pot is almost done...yummy


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Temp still marginally above freezing here at 32.7 on the shoreline. Snow is heavy notice the pine trees in photo. We are supposed to get whacked from midnight till noon tomorrow.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2013)

Good pics.
Better storm info than on TV !  

Jharkin & defiant pics tomorrow morning will tell a good story.

Stay warm , dry & safe


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

We still do not have as much snow as they were saying, but it appears to be getting worse now.   The snow is falling harder and the wind is blowing harder.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Last photo before dark. About 2in now and its heavy snow.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking at the picture you took with the dog behind the glass, it looks like you are wearing some girly Ugg boots:


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Just hit 32, we have about 4"s and it is coming down hard.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 8, 2013)

Stay safe Jeremy, Defiant, and all of you in the path of that monster.  I have just one thing to say.......I'M JEALOUS!
I was supposed to go to Allentown tomorrow morning to pick up my floor (antique heart pine) for my living room.  Looks like that is off, gonna be a mess out that way, too!
Hoping we get what they are calling for us to get here (1 to 3"), but it's mostly rain right now.  I'm hoping to get a couple loads of wood off the farm with the snowmobile tomorrow morning......


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Shane N said:


> Looking at the picture you took with the dog behind the glass, it looks like you are wearing some girly Ugg boots:


Not me, those are my Red Ball boat deck boots I had on.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Scotty, winds are going to whip up and tide will be 4-6' above normal this evening. Just got out of the hot tub with the wife and preparing our favorite scallops and clam pasta. I was just out in my boat this past Wed and got them.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

I said it was hard to tell how much snow we got because of the wind. Thought we only had around six to seven by now. Wrong! I just measured this. If it is tough to see it is 11". Getting to dark , but pics tomorrow. Snow still coming down at a good rate!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www1.nationalgridus.com/PowerOutageMap-MA-RES
Power Outage Map.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Snow coming down real hard now, roads are empty. About 3 to 4 of the dense stuff. Wife made us snickerdoodles and homemade coco after lunch and I had dinner duty, meatballs and pasta. Now its just the wait to see what we have come morning... Kids are bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2013)

Snow update---- Just got off the phone with a friend who lives in Northern Tip of Newfoundland. He said that since early this morning the snow has been nearly waist high and is still falling. The temperature is dropping way below zero and the north wind is increasing to near gale force. His wife has done nothing but look through the kitchen window and just stare. He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.


----------



## Slow1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Was out playing with the kids - only about 6" here so far... but falling fast.

Decided to roast some marshmallows while we were out there.  Took two 1/4s of a SC to get the fire going as the wind was blowing snow as I was getting it going and the sticks were wet and/or iced over.

I like winter


----------



## suprz (Feb 8, 2013)

Coming down fast and hard here, got about 8-9 inches right now, and it isnt supposed to get bad until 9pm. I just went outside and shook the snow off some of the smaller bushes / trees so they arent ruined.  My power line from the pole to the house has got some snow sticking to it...hope we dont lose that line,  the woodstove has been going strong since 2pm it is a toasty 75 upstairs right now.  Some pics off my back deck


----------



## billb3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rained from about 5 to 6
About 8 inches now here.
About two inches thick on the East facing windows and walls. Sticky heavy wet muck.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't really get a good picture, too dark out, but we are in white out now. Probably over 6 inches and a big plow drift out front.


----------



## jrendfrey (Feb 8, 2013)

U guys are too funny lol. Just another day in New England. If you get 30+ inches you'll be shoveling and plowing for a while got one last year. You can keep it I got fishing to do. Btw we got about 8 inches today in N Vt well see what happens it the morning. Good luck!!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Tablet shot. I'll get better ones with the real camera tomorrow.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

This is my first attempt at this. Using phone. Sorry for quality of vid., dark and sound not very good. Wish I had some of that berry whiskey you were referring to!


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 8, 2013)

About 8 inches of heavy, wet snow so far.  Another 12 or more due overnight...













KaptJaq


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, no idea why video did not attach. Do they usually take forever? It did the compression thing and then nothing happened?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 8, 2013)

Its too dark for pictures but it didn't do anything but sleet all day here. Snow started about 7 and the plows have been by a few times already. We are suppose to get 8-10" but unless a really heavy band of snow gets stuck over us, I don't see it happening. We are worried more about high winds from the north, as we are buffered east/west by the cliffs in PA and across the river in NJ. North/south winds race through here in the valley and it's usually when it's bad. Stove is loaded, plenty of wood, gas for the generator, fingers crossed the power stays on.
Be safe everyone!


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 9, 2013)

Storm started lame, but has really picked up. Tractor plow is done, I'll have to shovel some tomorrow. Just got over 10 inches in 90 minutes here.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 9, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Good morning.
> 
> View attachment 92918


 
Dosn't look too bad.  How much snow did you get?


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Hard to tell, there is a lot of drifting.  That neighbors roof is blown clear, but its drifted waist deep by my back door.  I'd guess overall around 2 ft.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 9, 2013)

Lots of drifting here, hard to tell actual depth.  I'd say 18" - 20".  Not too bad, looks like 3-4 more hours to go.  Winds were not that bad here either.


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

Still snowing


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Photos with the real camera around 7:30 am.   Not motivated to go out and clean up anytime soon.


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2013)

The plan is to shovel in increments. Next door neighbor will be by sometime with the plow.

My stacks and wheel barrow





Back deck . Emergency wood is to the left, got to get it dug out.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 9, 2013)

You lucky buggers!
I'm VERY JEALOUS!!

That being said, you all be careful with that snow.  Don't overdue it when shoveling/wrestling wood into the house.  I know, I sound like my parents, but I am being sincere.  While it's beautiful to see a storm like that, it also means a hell of a lot of work.......

Thanks for the pics everybody, stay warm and safe.  And keep updating us.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 9, 2013)

Classic Nor'easter.  View out the bedroom window on the porch roof.  That is a yard stick.  Crap.  




View out the basement door on the lee side of the house.  Glad I brought the wood in on Wednesday.  Power is on, so not so bad.  Light and fluffy.  Note to self, bring the snowblower up on the enclosed porch next time.


----------



## milleo (Feb 9, 2013)

Buried......No piks but working at shoveling till plow guy comes. Have wood on covered entryway and still have power....Amazing.....


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

I think we received 15 inches(pics later) this next system moving in will cause a mess!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/strong-winds-saturday-more-trouble-ahead/5860500


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a pretty good before/after from the Lower Hudson Valley. I'd say we got about a foot.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 9, 2013)

zap said:


> I think we received 15 inches(pics later) this next system moving in will cause a mess!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/strong-winds-saturday-more-trouble-ahead/5860500


 
They are talking rain here for the next one.  Looks like 24" out of this one.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

Rain and in the 40s next week. Gonna be wet basement weather.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> They are talking rain here for the next one. Looks like 24" out of this one.


We got off easy, all the snow we received was light and fluffy, not much wind in our area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Rain and in the 40s next week. Gonna be wet basement weather.


They say we might be in for a nor'easter on Thursday then another one on the weekend, hope they're wrong.


----------



## tsquini (Feb 9, 2013)

tsquini said:


> View attachment 92932
> 
> We have about 24" of snow. Light and fluffy kind. We had the barometric pressure drop down to 28.90. That is the lowest I've seen. Wind gusts at 32 mph.


from my pic this AM. This is how much more snow we have gotten.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 9, 2013)

Wind shifted from out of the north pushing the last of this mess out of here.  People are cross-country skiing on the Boston Common.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Took a while but cleanup is done. The little Compact 24 struggled a bit but never gave up...




Breakthrough!






Even used the blower to make a path around back in case we needed to drag out the genny (thankfully not).


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

News says we got around 26 inches. I measured 20 in the back yard.





The kids didn't know what to make of it, but they want to go outside and play.  Juliet now knows how to say Blizzard, snow plow, weather man.  She tried to say meteorologist but it cam out like "metrrrrgst"


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

And to wrap it up, the "before and after"


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 9, 2013)

jharkin said:


> And to wrap it up, the "before and after"


 
I bet that pile is gonna be there a long time.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just ventured outside. Cleanup will be tomorrow here.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I bet that pile is gonna be there a long time.


I see one HELL of an awesome igloo looking at that snowbank.  The kids would've had me out there tunneling already!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

When we were kids we used to dig tunnels into the banks all the time. Twins are still a bit young for that but we are going to bring them out sledding in a few minutes


----------



## milleo (Feb 9, 2013)

milleo said:


> Buried......No piks but working at shoveling till plow guy comes. Have wood on covered entryway and still have power....Amazing.....


----------



## milleo (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally managed to post piks from my camera....Lol....


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 9, 2013)

I just finished clearing the drift from the porch roof.  Rigged up a makeshift roof rake and stuck it on my pole pruner handle.  The rake is 22" wide.  That drift was about 46" high at the peak and 28' long.

Going out for final clean up.  The sun is out.  People are working their way outside.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2013)

Nothing compared to the hard hit areas but this is what we received, 13-15 inches without any wind. Plowed the driveway twice with the rhino, twice the the Super Duty 250.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2013)

Before
Looking out front door

After
Looking out front door


----------



## jharkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Ha!

Glad I don't have to mow that


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 9, 2013)

Got 36 inches. A team of plows and blowers got the driveway clear. Neighbor used his company front loader.

Here is a video of the snowfall

Pictures:


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 10, 2013)

We ended up with about two and a half feet of snow.  The first 6-8 inches were heavy wet, snow, the rest the light, powdery kind.  The kids had a blast, the cats kept the stoves company.

Today's high was in the low 20s, tonight we expect single digits.  Both stoves are going and the house is warm and comfortable...







KaptJaq


----------



## jharkin (Feb 10, 2013)

After all the cleanup was done we took the kids outside to have some fun in the snow.  I have to ask my parents because I remember they have pictures of me in the 1978 blizzard in CT that are almost identical  (same age!)


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 10, 2013)

More lows headed our way, one is off the northwest coast of Canada.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got power back finally, this morning.

Had to shovel a path to the house next door to keep feeding an ancient  teeny tiny wood stove in the basement, mostly pine full blast to get the house up from 45 to about 55, stuff it every two hours.  Not too bad really considering it was down to 9 last night.

Got about 17 inches here.


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2013)

Plowed out.....

Dixettes car, she picked up the chain saw. This is at new house.




To the left of the shed are my stacks




side street coming out of my drive way


----------



## Defiant (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got power, internet and cable back early this morning. Thanks to my neighbor with his excavator to help us out. We easily got 3', short report but enjoy the photo's, still have work to do.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2013)

Blizzard turned my wife's sedan into a wagon, and my forester into a minivan


----------



## Defiant (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 11, 2013)

That's a nice picture Defiant!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

That is flat out friggin COOL! How did you do that!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That is flat out friggin COOL! How did you do that!


I did not do it, got it from a friend on my fishing sight


----------



## CTguy9230 (Feb 19, 2013)

as someone who was out in the whole storm, the hours from about 9 pm to 2 am were just incredible
never saw it snow that hard for that long...at one point it was 5 inches an hour....first time in nearly 30 years of
plowing i actually had to stop the truck and wait it out...literally couldnt see past the hood


----------

